# Falling saws



## cottonwood1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello,
I tried to find something on this already and I am sure I simply missed it, but for the fallers running Husky 390's on a daily basis are you seeing them hold up well yet or are there common issues with them you see from daily use? Any guys switch from Stihl 660's over to the 390? Thanks!


----------



## madhatte (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm tempted to move this to Chainsaws, but I'll let it sit here a bit and see what conversation follows. 

I will say this -- it seems highly regional. Seems the guys in BC are all Husky devotees, while just south Stihl is dominant. Jred has its fans back east. It's really too bad there's not more variety, but that's business, I guess.


----------



## cottonwood1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Madhatte,
Thanks for the reply was hoping to hear from the fallers out there so that is why I thought here, but whatever you think is better. I wondered why the guys up north run Husky saws so much more, they must have good service up that way. I have been running a 044 and 064 for awhile now the 064 is tired and been redone so kind of want a different model. I had a 394 for a bit and liked it and ever since I sold it I have been kind of wanting another Husky, but not sure how the 390xp holds up. I know they are very popular so they must be doing well. I keep tossing the 461 and 661 in the mix as well, but I have heard some bad on the 661 in the past.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 1, 2017)

The 461 is a beast, havent heard anything bad about the 661 but i as yet do not own one


----------



## 1270d (Feb 1, 2017)

We've been running the 390's and 385's before that. They hold up well. Cracked intake boots in the cold before but no major problems. Occasional crank seals. One of the guys swears he can smell when a crank seal is going.


----------



## chucker (Feb 1, 2017)

I have owned the husky 390 now for 4/5 years and no issues with it ! if and when it ever comes to an end with the 390 I will buy another with out a second thought! except with more power! and when I retire in a few more decades I will eventually get the dream saw (3120xp,west coast handle) just for ghits and siggles!


----------



## troutbum (Feb 1, 2017)

We run 461s, I've been running mine for four years and replaced the sprocket, brake spring and clutch bearing...pretty good i think.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 1, 2017)

I've had five 390s over the last five years. That's the only saw I run and I cut with it 5/6 days a week. One was a lemon that got ironed out after a month or so. The intake boots have gotten better finally. Otherwise a great saw. Every saw has its drawbacks. Just depends on if you have enough time on them to see what they are. The Stihl dealer in town here is not overly helpful. The husky dealer is awesome. Thats a big deal when your saw feeds your family.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 1, 2017)

Dealers are key...

Have 2 husky dealers outside of hardware stores, one is an industrial supply type place that is hard to get any kind of service out of, the other is a motorcycle dealer... that would really, really like to sell me the now sport touring whatever plastic junk, instead of a saw or saw parts.

The Stihl Dealer in town is awesome, folks drive from other counties to have them service their saws


----------



## steve easy (Feb 1, 2017)

661's are crap and husky 390's are not.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 2, 2017)

11, 390 - 3 Sthils
Don't get the 372, mine, the handle bar broke and the trigger smashed out. All in under 30 days. What is anoying is I replaced two trigger locks and a few chokes in 30 days . None of them have on/off switches. They just separate...both oilers have seemed to fail at the same time and another trigger lock broke the other day. The only reason I keep buying chokes is so I can shut it off. That's what you get for supporting the 'same model for 20.5 yrs. I think its letter time. See what junk they will give me. On the bight note. The engines all stellar. 21 year old AV mounting technology and I wouldn't trade 'em for the world. 390 are pretty durable pro saw. The bearing/seal is there weak spot. They full fill a pro fallers time expectations with little issue. I am looking forward to see the 462 with AV mounting. I know lots of fallers that ran Sthils for years when to the 390 and said sthil ruined there hands. I know some guys that when to sthil


----------



## bnmc98 (Feb 2, 2017)

steve easy said:


> 661's are crap and husky 390's are not.



I guess I run a piece of crap... bummer I didn't know.
My piece of crap runs awesome. Amazing what crap will cut down. Excellent turd in my opinion.
and only 1 pound more than a 461 which I used to run.

I feel so insecure about running a piece of crap now

It also is a dealer thing. My good dealer here only sells crap, so I bought crap.
I have a Husky 272 I use also and just put a new ring in it. My husky dealer here didn't have one.
My stihl dealer had one on the shelf. You do the math who I support.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 2, 2017)

The company I service saws for, used to run Stihl's but some years back the boss got a bigger/better bang for his buck with Husky we run 3120's & all 3 of the "lads"that fall prefer them to the Stihl's, maintenance & reliability wise has worked out much the same & we trade in the 2 saws with the most hours on every 2 years


----------



## cottonwood1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the reply's. I kind of figured it was depended on the service in your area of work. I have one okay husky dealer in my area and three good Stihl dealers. When I ran my husky 394xp I do remember having to have to order parts from the west coast suppliers more times then not. I didn't mind as I had back up saws, but a few times that bit me when I was really in need of the large saw and a short time to get a job done. Even being a Stihl nut I really liked that Husky and it was good to me for the most part so now I keep letting it sneak its way back into my mind when I need a new saw LOL! I think my worry of service and having to order parts is what has kept me from buying another so far. 

Glad to hear the 661's are holding(was told by a friend they had issues, so I am glad I asked) also like hearing the 461 is used a good amount as I have one I keep looking at. Be a bit lighter then my 064 and I would assume a bit more noticeable power to my 044. Would be running a 28 to 32" on it all the time. 

Thanks again for the opinions and help! Hope you all stay safe and God Bless!!


----------



## madhatte (Feb 2, 2017)

I've got no real time on either the 461 or the 661 yet but I've run each a little and was favorably impressed by both. Good a/v, big wide powerband, good ergonomics. I feel the same about the 390. Most of my time has been on 440/460/660 Stihls and 7900 Dolmar, as well as the 562 Husky I have now. Fact is pretty much every pro saw manufacturer these days is building mostly good machines. The 441 was kind of a dog but I hear they've ironed most of that out, although it's a little too late to salvage that pile. The 575 also dinged the reputation for the 576 which I hear is a fine machine but I'm not gonna throw money at finding out.


----------



## steve easy (Feb 2, 2017)

@bnmc98 how much time you got on that piece of crap so far. Didn't mean to make you insecure about said pos. You might be one of the lucky ones and ended up with a good one.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 2, 2017)

70-90 cc ,brand is personal preference of what feels good in your hands .


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 2, 2017)

Little Al said:


> The company I service saws for, used to run Stihl's but some years back the boss got a bigger/better bang for his buck with Husky we run 3120's & all 3 of the "lads"that fall prefer them to the Stihl's, maintenance & reliability wise has worked out much the same & we trade in the 2 saws with the most hours on every 2 years


 Am I missing something here?
I know one Faller from France "Captain" that was active on this site, I believe he used a 346 with 18" bar and 3/4 wrap.
Seems like every Euro/ Scandinavian vid I have clicked on; this was the trend.
Very low cuts and it's piece work he told me. He said there is work if you are fast.
You wouldn't see that in BC coast. It is rare to see a 395. they are all collecting dust.
*Edit, I guess I did miss something. Absolutely not for a felling application.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 2, 2017)

1270d said:


> We've been running the 390's and 385's before that. They hold up well. Cracked intake boots in the cold before but no major problems. Occasional crank seals. One of the guys swears he can smell when a crank seal is going.


He may have something, bad crank seal means lean run = more heat causing the cylinder to smoke from burning off oil, sawdust combo. A guy in tune with his saw will always shut it down before serious damage occurs.


----------



## bnmc98 (Feb 2, 2017)

steve easy said:


> @bnmc98 how much time you got on that piece of crap so far. Didn't mean to make you insecure about said pos. You might be one of the lucky ones and ended up with a good one.


Oh about a year and a half , but I don't cut every day anymore so less running time than that. Used it real heavy at first.
Only thing I don't like about it is that you have to cut a bit at first for the mtronic to set the fuel right.

Yeah I'm pretty worried now that I know it's a pos, definitely won't be able to make the money I was before. Might have to throw it in the bushes real quick if someone comes around. You know, embarrassment and all.

I myself am not a big brand preference guy. I think it's the whole Ford Chevy dodge thing.


----------



## cottonwood1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Bnmc98,
Thanks for the info on the 661. Just curious about how long does it take to set itself? After the first tree or just basically warm up?
Not to be too noisy, but are there still a good number of fallers out in your neck of the woods? It was amazing how many little sawmill/logging operations I seen when i was that way last summer, I always thought it would be a great area to have a small self ran logging operation and raise a family. Sorry for getting off topic. Again thanks for you reply.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 2, 2017)

Why are the saws falling?


----------



## bnmc98 (Feb 2, 2017)

Takes about 5 seconds in a cut, but the idle can be a bit finicky until then. It helps to let the saw idle a few seconds before shutting down.

There's a few gypos that hand cut their own stuff. Bigger companies sometimes hire cutters but not often. Yes more mills are popping up and I hope the industry comes back a bit here


----------



## steve easy (Feb 2, 2017)

bnmc98 said:


> Oh about a year and a half , but I don't cut every day anymore so less running time than that. Used it real heavy at first.
> Only thing I don't like about it is that you have to cut a bit at first for the mtronic to set the fuel right.
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty worried now that I know it's a pos, definitely won't be able to make the money I was before. Might have to throw it in the bushes real quick if someone comes around. You know, embarrassment and all.
> ...



I hide mine in a tool box. Only comes out if I get stuck on the deck which is embarrassing anyway. More interested in run hours rather than time, mine and a whole lot of others didn't make it much past 100hrs.


----------



## bnmc98 (Feb 2, 2017)

way way past 100 hrs.
If I remember right, there was a serial number batch that if you got them before they made some corrections, you were prone to problems. Actually think I got that info from this site. Anyway, mine is after that serial number.
Really, the only glitch in mine like I said is the M-tronic is sometimes a little quirky, but you get used to it. Super smooth, tons of power, great felling saw IMO.
I have nothing against Husky. Like I said I run one also, I just have never had a newer one. Had a 288 I liked.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 2, 2017)

Am I the only one amused by the husky guys preaching how good they are except you know all the **** that falls off em... but once you fix that three or four times they are great saws...? 

Boots break, but its fixable

The seals are **** but fixable

the handles fall off but don't mind that

the stop switch garbage but I replace the choke weekly so I can kill it...

And you guys are still fans?

Bad as the chevy guys claiming the 17 square body rust buckets in the back yard are collectors and very rare and best truck every made... yet none of them run, or turn left?


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 2, 2017)

I mean **** by the time you get done fixin all the crap whats wrong with em you could have bought a Stihl and had money to take the War Dept out for a night on the town and some pagan holiday stuff.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 2, 2017)

You can't buy capillaries,
The rest I can afford


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 3, 2017)

bnmc98 said:


> way way past 100 hrs.
> If I remember right, there was a serial number batch that if you got them before they made some corrections, you were prone to problems. Actually think I got that info from this site. Anyway, mine is after that serial number.
> Really, the only glitch in mine like I said is the M-tronic is sometimes a little quirky, but you get used to it. Super smooth, tons of power, great felling saw IMO.
> I have nothing against Husky. Like I said I run one also, I just have never had a newer one. Had a 288 I liked.


Right, it was a recall BTW. 2014, crank issue. Definitely more come with Husqvarna. There have had a few other issues , I've seen the case break by the bracket but I IDK the whole story?
Myy first 371 and a 575 both had leaks.
the 562 was a Lemmon for years, loaded with problems (crank, carb ect) but turned out to be a great saw. The 385 and 365 were both recalled with crank issues as well they cane out the Zama carb on the 365. The 365 was to be a consumer saw with a different crank to justify the price but that didn't work for them, so it was upgraded and the price stayed down.
You always try not to buy a new model the first year.
I wont run out and buy the 462 but I am interested for the AV mounting finely.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 3, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> Am I the only one amused by the husky guys preaching how good they are except you know all the **** that falls off em... but once you fix that three or four times they are great saws...?
> 
> Boots break, but its fixable
> 
> ...


There's a laundry list for Stihls too Northy. He was asking about 390s. I had one 390 that was a lemon that got ironed out. I've never had a crank seal fail or needed to replace the choke lever. I did have the throttle lock fall off on first few saws but I realized I was flexing the **** out of it over time. The Stihls I used to run (440/460 and some homeowner models) the rubber mounts sucked and the air filtration was just silly bad. There's plenty I don't remember either. Both saws suck in my opinion for what you pay for them.


----------



## steve easy (Feb 3, 2017)

661 here is 2.6k, 390 is 2.2k with your choice of bar length. My 661 had every thing mtronic replaced several times, had the quirky thing about it too where it wouldn't wake up and cut properly tried the reset thing, every time it was switched off same quirky ****. When your replying on your saw to make an income the quirkyness adds up to a lot of lost cutting time. I have stihls that I like, but husky is a more reliable package in the 90cc range.


----------



## bnmc98 (Feb 3, 2017)

Everyone has a bad experience with something. 

You don't have to like the 661

I like mine and never had a problem with it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 3, 2017)

Ive heard that all of the mtronic stuff needs to be cleaned regularly or it acts up


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 3, 2017)

As for filters all they need is blown off every couple of days, not like they need replaced daily or ever


----------



## 009L (Feb 3, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> I mean **** by the time you get done fixin all the crap whats wrong with em you could have bought a Stihl and had money to take the War Dept out for a night on the town and some pagan holiday stuff.



I was trying hard to talk myself into buying a new 661 because I've had good luck with Stihl saws in the past. (009, 026, 044, 461) However, After quite a bit of reading and asking some questions, I decided to go with the 390. Yes, the 390 is a 10-11 year old design but I felt Stihl hasn't worked out all the bugs quite yet.

Here are some of the notes I've collected/copy-pasted on the 661 from (Edit: *********) and it's members. It's pretty random/slapped together but you'll get the idea.

Pat
661 Notes

boot "straight boot" = 1144 141 2202 retail $20 (intake boot) (Solid vs Bellowed...Solid is better...washers were for bellowed boot to give it more strength, do not use) Gas cap IS NOT the problem...intake boot would collapse under vacuum without washers.

Coil: new coil "4701 A" on the actual unit. Stihl part # = 1144 400 1420 (Control Module...old one causes it to bog) This new coil "control module" fattens the saw up a bunch. The bog was caused by it being too lean on the low side.....(The new control module is 1144-400-4720 ???)

per stihl tech

"4700 C" & "4700 D" allow the saw to go too lean. They are warrant-able. Meaning if you make a stink like it's not running right. They will replace it with the new "4701 A"

"4700 E" is good and not warrantable.

4700E and 4701A have higher fuel values than 4700c 4700d.


Reset per stihl tech -
1. start saw on choke. let it run on choke 90 seconds. switch OFF. note: I personally hold the saw and keep the chain brake off cuz the chain likes to run just a little)
2. now restart saw and just let it idle. Don't touch throttle at all. 90 seconds of idling. then switch OFF
3. restart saw and make at least 5 cuts. You will feel the saw change for each cut...kinda cool.

Yes Sir.
1. Solder all wire connectors
2. 90 seconds on choke, then OFF
3. 90 seconds idle, then OFF
4. Cut big stuff
I've found a large amount of varying resistance throughout the harnesses. Soldering took away the pesky gremlins.

I've seen a bunch of these, and in one or another I've come across bad connections at just about every connector if you combine them all.

I make sure to solder everything, make sure its got the 4701 coil, and the straight boot, no problems after them steps yet
I like to put a small 20* bevel on the intake side of pistons on the skirt....instead of the sharp edge scraping the oil off the side of the cyl the bevel seems to hold it in better....also I think it helps with the incoming rush of air and fuel into the case....plus if you bevel it to half the thickness of the piston it doesn't change intake timing.....jmo


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 3, 2017)

steve easy said:


> 661 here is 2.6k, 390 is 2.2k with your choice of bar length. My 661 had every thing mtronic replaced several times, had the quirky thing about it too where it wouldn't wake up and cut properly tried the reset thing, every time it was switched off same quirky ****. When your replying on your saw to make an income the quirkyness adds up to a lot of lost cutting time. I have stihls that I like, but husky is a more reliable package in the 90cc range.


 That's mud in your own face. You phucked up! It's well known that you don't run out and buy a new model. let other people be the lab Rat. In '96 and 2006 I was in a position that I had to do it and they would race when I put the heat into them but other than that they were good saws. I was going to get the 575 ported but ended up buying a 357 from walkers ported for slashing and snag falling in the interior on Seismic lines. What an amazing little saw! This saw had been out for 4-5 years already. In order to get the sweet spot (smooth) I'll would run it so lean that I had trouble hot starting it, it just wouldn't prime. I would have to move the low back or wait. So I start getting this buzz on the high end... Is something lose??is it a little twig that worked it's way up that I can't see???
No! it's the front of the tank that is separating at the seem down a 1"/12.
I could see the paint that was rubbing off in the case.
I could also tell the inside Ridge of the gas tank needed rounding. I used an aluminum saddle at the front of the tank and took the tank off and took my round file to the top Ridge of inner high side.
Problems solved. I made over 100 quick grand with that little saw. In 2009 I pick up another one for $150.00 that needs top end work. Very new saw. So after the season, I go to make my tank improvmen's and much to my suprise, Husqvarna had at least rounded the top Ridge. Never did fix the splitting of the tank part..and then the carbs went to chit.
Some things take time, I think they are both ignorant. Maybe I am worth more to them than buying a saw and Bitçhing elsewhere.... let you all know have it goes.

....On a bighter note.. Mike Lee can port nice falling saws to please even a little Bitçh like me...haha. X2 , that is not an easy task . That's confidence in ability to read ones preception and put it to an art, which is an art on it own
To be open is to be great.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 3, 2017)

009L said:


> I was trying hard to talk myself into buying a new 661 because I've had good luck with Stihl saws in the past. (009, 026, 044, 461) However, After quite a bit of reading and asking some questions, I decided to go with the 390. Yes, the 390 is a 10-11 year old design but I felt Stihl hasn't worked out all the bugs quite yet.
> 
> Here are some of the notes I've collected/copy-pasted on the 661 from (Edit: *********) and it's members. It's pretty random/slapped together but you'll get the idea.
> 
> ...



First paragraph??? You made a great choice!!!
I run a 21 yrs old suspension. but it's miles a head of the 461, sad to say. Its only beautiful if you tune it to beautiful.
I gave you a like so I hope you didn't murder any one in the middle of that post?


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 3, 2017)

009L said:


> I was trying hard to talk myself into buying a new 661 because I've had good luck with Stihl saws in the past. (009, 026, 044, 461) However, After quite a bit of reading and asking some questions, I decided to go with the 390. Yes, the 390 is a 10-11 year old design but I felt Stihl hasn't worked out all the bugs quite yet.


 The lack of speedy recovery and resolution to Steve's and others 661 problems here in NZ and the recommendations of others I respect were the main reasons I ended up with a 395 when I originally thought of a 661. I still marvel at how much Stihl screwed up the re/release of their flagship saw. Amazing a company of this size, with so many resources, so much time and skilled people, could screw it up like they did, and rolled it out without enforcing or providing the requisite education of dealers to deal with the ensuing problems. There were a number in NZ who didn't have a clue and were simply parts-swappers hoping the problems would go away. Some dealers here felt burned just as much as the saw owners, from what I can gather.


----------



## steve easy (Feb 3, 2017)

@Westboastfaller. Can't see how I phucked up brought in 2015 they had been out for awhile, heard whispers of coil problems but they had them resolved. Phucking up would be buying another or recommending them as great saws I reckon. Out of curiosity how many hours do you put on a 390 before you get another?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Feb 3, 2017)

steve easy said:


> @Westboastfaller. Can't see how I phucked up brought in 2015 they had been out for awhile, heard whispers of coil problems but they had them resolved. Phucking up would be buying another or recommending them as great saws I reckon. Out of curiosity how many hours do you put on a 390 before you get another?


 It takes what it takes doesn't it.? Please don't be so literal. Let's not contridict ourselves.
You either Jumped in to soon? Or you got a lemmon. History will judge the rest. Talk about YOUR experience and that would be more helpful.

I don't run 390's Steve. It's pretty much what Bitzer said... one saw a year.
West coast is 200 days and 6 hours . running. 1200 hours and thats our expectations of the crank and structure.
Top end will go for ever with new rings. A 390 will last longer in CONSTANT big wood than a 372/ 365 bottom
but it doesn't mean anything , 1200 hours for all. Doesn't mean you can't retire it and get a couple of year? thats just not my business, Roger?

Aaaaahhhhaaaha nobody gets the joke.
My saws are done way before
the cranks/engine. 50/1 and reved to hell.
1200 hours is good.


----------



## steve easy (Feb 4, 2017)

Copy that, stihl must have rounded up all the lemons and sent them to nz. Your a funny Geezza, if you were not on the other side of world I would like to have a face to face with you. As for my experience I'm slowly learning thanks to you, bitzer and others.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 4, 2017)

northmanlogging said:


> As for filters all they need is blown off every couple of days, not like they need replaced daily or ever


Maybe the newer models are better, but the older ones i'd bang them out on a tree halfway through my day of cutting. That's part of why a lot of guys went to aftermarket air systems other then to get more air.


----------



## bnmc98 (Feb 4, 2017)

Cutting fir with a 461 I'd have to blow it out daily


----------



## young bucker (Sep 18, 2018)

to each their own..in coastal
camps it’s usually 50/50 stihl and husky..i run huskies mainly simonized 372s and the odd time the 390 comes out if i’m in bigger white wood..if i can get 150-200 days out of a saw then i’m happy..the only thing i think stihl has on huskies is the master control switch..pretty sweet having it all in one spot.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 19, 2018)

young bucker said:


> to each their own..in coastal
> camps it’s usually 50/50 stihl and husky..i run huskies mainly simonized 372s and the odd time the 390 comes out if i’m in bigger white wood..if i can get 150-200 days out of a saw then i’m happy..the only thing i think stihl has on huskies is the master control switch..pretty sweet having it all in one spot.


Less then a year on a saw!

Either i don't cut enough or i need to Run em harder 5 years and counting on my main saw, far as i know the one it replaced is still cuttin wood as well


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 19, 2018)

Go 10-20 cc's over what you think you need.


----------



## young bucker (Sep 22, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Less then a year on a saw!
> 
> Either i don't cut enough or i need to Run em harder 5 years and counting on my main saw, far as i know the one it replaced is still cuttin wood as well


They get banged up running them in **** ground and gout all day. Once a saw is getting tired I set it aside and use it on wildfires.


----------



## Little Al (Sep 23, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Less then a year on a saw!
> 
> Either i don't cut enough or i need to Run em harder 5 years and counting on my main saw, far as i know the one it replaced is still cuttin wood as well


You & me both just over 6months on a modded '(extra expense ) saw "Pheww"


----------



## madhatte (Sep 26, 2018)

young bucker said:


> Once a saw is getting tired I set it aside and use it on wildfires.



You're telling me that you prefer to run _tired_ saws on fires? That doesn't jibe at all with my experience. I want my saw to run strong and dependable always, but more so than usual on a fire, because like death and all. I would not deliberately set myself up for failure that way. YMMV


----------



## catbuster (Sep 26, 2018)

madhatte said:


> You're telling me that you prefer to run _tired_ saws on fires? That doesn't jibe at all with my experience. I want my saw to run strong and dependable always, but more so than usual on a fire, because like death and all. I would not deliberately set myself up for failure that way. YMMV



+1. Newer saws are my go to when I’m deployed. Snags & burning stuff don’t joke around. I prefer to get in and get out, and if not for that reason, I would be mortified if my saw had a catastrophic failure while I was working a line.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 26, 2018)

as for as saws go, Im real nervous about this new 462, they say its going to replace the 461, but has less cubes, and less HP... 

And right now I cant afford to replace any saws

I still have a low hour 461, but its been beat pretty hard already (I run it every now and then to keep the rust at bay, and it seems to catch all of the weird accidents)


----------



## catbuster (Sep 26, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> as for as saws go, Im real nervous about this new 462, they say its going to replace the 461, but has less cubes, and less HP...
> 
> And right now I cant afford to replace any saws
> 
> I still have a low hour 461, but its been beat pretty hard already (I run it every now and then to keep the rust at bay, and it seems to catch all of the weird accidents)



I hope Stihl keeps the 461 around as long as it meets emissions regs. The fact the 462 is taking the 46(x) range worries me that probably won’t happen, but the 461 is one of the best saws on the market right now. I could do with the 441 being phased out, but Stihl didn’t call this new saw a 442. 

I’m really not hot on the short stroke, plastic clutch cover, nor am I excited about having to use a wrench to get to my air filter. From what I’m hearing the new saw does not like a bar longer than a 28 in soft wood. That won’t cut it. I love Husqvarna saws, and I may find a better dealer for my Louisville crew if the 461 goes away and the 462 runs the way I’m hearing it is, especially when what I gather about the 572 being a really killer saw.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 27, 2018)

Jack/Dangercat put out a vid yesterday where he cut a redwood running a 462 mtronic, it seemed to do pretty well running a 30" bar. I'm sure they'll offer a big clutch cover like they do with the 362 eventually. This is probably gonna be OK.


----------



## Huntaholic (Sep 27, 2018)

My felling saws are always the newest and biggest saws I own. Ive used 576xps for years but for the last year or so Ive switched that out to 390xps. Prior to the 576 and 575, the 372xp was given the tasks at hand.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 27, 2018)

madhatte said:


> Jack/Dangercat put out a vid yesterday where he cut a redwood running a 462 mtronic, it seemed to do pretty well running a 30" bar. I'm sure they'll offer a big clutch cover like they do with the 362 eventually. This is probably gonna be OK.



That 462 danger cat is running has been worked over a lot, der was also a hopped up 461 video that would walk all over it.

The 462 has chain speed, something stihl critics have bitched about for years, but what it don't have is grunt, couple that with no option for a full/3/4 wrap bar and a shitty small clutch cover

POS is getting runned over


----------



## madhatte (Sep 27, 2018)

No wrap? That's messed up. They best get that sorted out.


----------



## catbuster (Sep 27, 2018)

madhatte said:


> No wrap? That's messed up. They best get that sorted out.



In a 462 video Jack put up, he ended up modifying a 441 wrap to fit. Maybe a good skip chain may help with the problem in softwood, but here on the east coast it would still be an issue with some of the trees we have. My crew saws generally stay stock. They also get a 28 lightweight, and RSF.

Like I said, we will see. But I do not have high hopes. Of course, now I’ll eat crow and go “holy schnikes this saw is awesome!” When I actually go to run it.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 28, 2018)

To be fair they are as yet hard to find on the west coast, and frankly we do **** weird out here

But, stihl best get der shizz figured out


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm sure stihl will have a wrap version of the 462. When they will release the 462 in the US, I have no idea. Hopefully by the year 2020...


----------



## madhatte (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm holding off on upgrading 70/75cc saws at work a couple of years I think because I don't want to get stuck with obsolete equipment I can't support as long, but I also don't want to buy first-gen stuff before the bugs are worked out. Guess the old 044's, 440's, and 460's live a bit longer. No prob, they're good machines.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 28, 2018)

Yawn .........


----------



## catbuster (Sep 28, 2018)

Trx250r180 said:


> Yawn .........



@madhatte

This reminds me...

Nate, I know before I got told off because apparently I’m not a professional logger and just “a dirt shover from Pennsylvania” (not factually true, but you know...) you and I had a discussion of how I could not get M-Tronic to run for crap on a fire, and why from my knowledge.

Per my dealer, Stihl has updated the system. Low and behold, I got a call, and all I had was a new (in June) 441 M-Tronic with a 28 or a 440 with a 16 off the rig, and the 441 ran great in some really smoky, nasty stuff. I’ll need a few more fires before I’m a believer, and my trusty 044 and a 461 go with me on most fires, but I’m a little more convinced now.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 30, 2018)

Interesting. Just got my hands on a 362 with year-end money, haven't had it on any fires yet but we shall see what we shall see.


----------



## flying pig (Oct 15, 2018)

Westboast or any of you other guys running modified 372s have you played with any different types of mods for logging application? I have two OE 372s, one done by Walker’s and the XPG was stock until Friday night. I muffler modded it with two 1/2” front ports and then just cleaned up the exhaust port and deleted the base gasket which put me still pretty conservative at 0.024” squish. Anyway, why I put this here in forestry instead of in another saw thread is because of the fuel economy. It doesn’t feel much less powerwise than the Walker’s saw, maybe a touch slower but might be a bit torquier even. But, it’s a marathon runner! I limbed and topped probably 50 trees, cut slash for our cat for skidder trails for an hour and fell four decent sized trees on 2.5 tanks of fuel today. Run time was well over an hour per tank. I’d say it’s 2x as long on a tank as the other saw. I did this with a 359 previously with very similar results too. Thinking this might be the way to go for me. I’m making up with a touch less power probably five to ten minutes an hour in service time. I won’t be able to see how many trees I can dump on a tank with it until we get skidded out in a couple weeks but I’m impressed so far. Thoughts?


----------



## Huntaholic (Oct 15, 2018)

flying pig said:


> Westboast or any of you other guys running modified 372s have you played with any different types of mods for logging application? I have two OE 372s, one done by Walker’s and the XPG was stock until Friday night. I muffler modded it with two 1/2” front ports and then just cleaned up the exhaust port and deleted the base gasket which put me still pretty conservative at 0.024” squish. Anyway, why I put this here in forestry instead of in another saw thread is because of the fuel economy. It doesn’t feel much less powerwise than the Walker’s saw, maybe a touch slower but might be a bit torquier even. But, it’s a marathon runner! I limbed and topped probably 50 trees, cut slash for our cat for skidder trails for an hour and fell four decent sized trees on 2.5 tanks of fuel today. Run time was well over an hour per tank. I’d say it’s 2x as long on a tank as the other saw. I did this with a 359 previously with very similar results too. Thinking this might be the way to go for me. I’m making up with a touch less power probably five to ten minutes an hour in service time. I won’t be able to see how many trees I can dump on a tank with it until we get skidded out in a couple weeks but I’m impressed so far. Thoughts?


Hmmmm, this is of interest to me as well! Ive got one 372xp that I put a AM BB top end on and an AM muffler that is basically a hollow can. It runs decent but its a fuel hog! Most of the time I can cut a load on one tank of fuel but not with this one! Id say its 25% less fuel efficient than my other stumping saws and they range from stock 372s, 576s and 390s. Ive got another frankensaw in the works right now that Im looking forward to playing with. Its a combo of 371, 372, china case half, OEM 76cc P&C, AM open can muffler, and stock walbro carb. I wanted to try a 390 carb on it but I don't have a spare intake boot handy. All it lacks being ready to cut is the top plastic. Its a compression FREAK right now! I don't have a compression gauge but its got more than any other saw Ive got, including my 390s and a 660 stihl!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Oct 15, 2018)

flying pig said:


> Westboast or any of you other guys running modified 372s have you played with any different types of mods for logging application?


 Yes... I modified my intake on the early shift (fire hours) 1 O'Clock became 'beers O' Clock'...... 

To answer your question: not me personally...just all my saws...story latter

I like that Walker's style of builds. "Logger style" .Responsive and fast.
I grew up in the same town as them. Met Donny in grade 8 and in '92 I was running 'done up 266 and 262 for spacing.
They would build them pretty crazzy fast for me. Bob was heavely into the racing back then (world champion 1993) so the spacing saws were way beyond what you would think a work saw would be. 
Got a ported 266 with the 272 head. Leather protector all pop rivited around the cover. Pretty pimped out for $5oo.oo
Saw freaked me out. Bought a Windser 16" narrow bar for the steep west side and dropped the rakers 5 flat strokes like I would do on my ported 262 that I used east side of the Island or the interior.Yeah Big mistake!!!
So that's my style and my backgrownd
I'm not a faller. If i'm in camp with 24 seasoned fallers..I'll hear stuff like.."Ive heard you'r really good on the saw". I have much different skills when it comes to dealing with a lot of stuff.

'Logger style' is a bit more peaky high revving with round filling as I do and not a nessesary build for square as it's the limbing that does't need such high rev's so much as square bites into odd angles 
like its butter.

So yeah ..Ive tried about every combination, not ever trying to change what I like but to improve what I like. What you get here ...you give their.

I would suggest the Simmonized style bolt on for the best gains without paying someone


----------



## flying pig (Oct 15, 2018)

Never thought of that with the square ground for limbing, makes sense though for sure. I’ve been wanting to try it in general, but it’s tough to get here. Anything but husky or Stihl round ground chisel is tough to get. I usually try to buy the less run of the mill stuff from Woodsmen in Salmon Arm when we are there in the summer but this year they didn’t have what I wanted for a change. I’d like to try it on the Walker’s saw, it seems like our chains stay razor sharp next to forever in this poplar. They seem to dull faster limbing and bucking than falling for some reason. Probably because some knob Head forgets to keep it out of the dirt. Ha ha.

My milling/falling partner has a 066 that went through Walker’s shop years ago. That thing is half a psycho. By far the strongest saw I’ve ever run. Will they still do engine work? I had thought about sending this one to them but maybe I’ll buy my next new one there and have it shipped up if they still do.


----------



## flying pig (Oct 16, 2018)

Looked up Simonized saws last night too, might have to give him a call when the time comes for another new one.


----------



## Trdoldtreecutter (Oct 16, 2018)

New to here, from Washington. Stopped cutting 12 years ago, but spent 20 full time as a timber faller. Ran both Stihl and husky, mostly Stihl. I still do some residential Tree work on the side.Some things I’ve noticed through the grind was huskies were better balanced with less vibration, better air filters. Stock , I’d say they were slightly less power. Almost everyone I worked with ran Stihl. If I was waiting for the logger to get another job going I’d sub around and would get some funny looks some times running huskies . I just sold a 390 I had ran on a few jobs . It was mostly stock except the muffler. Still had good power considering I would buy a new modified 066 about every 6 months when in larger wood or tree length. I sold it because I tried to use it on a chainsaw mill and if you shut it off it wouldn’t want to start again till it sat and cooled. Think the coil was getting hot the way it mounted/ ran. I was running a 42 inch bar and it pulled fine. Was advised to buy the 880 over the big husky by mike at madsens. Cut a 5 acre piece with 30-40 inch fir helping my son in law just to give it some break in. Wasn’t too impressed. I’d bought and ran an 084 years ago when we were in some flat ground old growth that in my mind at the time seemed faster. Mike said it just breaks in slower. Running it on the mill, adjusted the carb a bit, it does ok now but thinking about an after market filter. Blubbers after about 4 tanks. I bought a new little husky about a year ago to replace an 026 that I use piecing trees down. I can never keep track of the husky model #’s but it’s a bit heavier with some kind of turbo thingy. It’s a screaming little saw, a bit heavier than I’d of liked but it fits the spot in between the 026 and the hopped up little husky that makes my ears ring and is hard to start belted in the tree. Sorry, can’t think of the model # . It’s like two models down from the 390, modified at harbor saw in Aberdeen . One other thing I really liked about the 390 is the outside clutch design. Sucked for changing chains on steep ground but had a lot of years running o56’s so had it down ok. Well sorry for the long wind. Wife’s watching some stupid singing show and I had to do something else


----------



## woodfarmer (Oct 20, 2018)

northmanlogging said:


> Less then a year on a saw!
> 
> Either i don't cut enough or i need to Run em harder 5 years and counting on my main saw, far as i know the one it replaced is still cuttin wood as well


Is your main saw a 660?


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 20, 2018)

woodfarmer said:


> Is your main saw a 660?


461 bought 2 of em when they first came out, only issues other then me running them over have been detonating spark plugs, bunged up carb diaphragm, and several pull cords

Have a rebuilt 066, that has light use (let someone barrow it and the cooked it slabbing big maple with a dull chain) I cut with it at times, but its not my go to, dont get much in the over 36 inch range that I need to bigger saw for


----------



## woodfarmer (Oct 20, 2018)

I watched the spring board vid, man you were lucky. 
I only bring the 066 out for special occasion, it’s too damn heavy to carry around anymore.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 21, 2018)

Lucky, dumb or just too tough to kill

Im going with lucky

Didnt even leave a scar


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 21, 2018)

The 66 makes up for it in big wood, but only if youre in big wood all day

otherwise its just a tank to drag around

Real nice having a 36 inch bar to limb while walking logs though, barely even need to bend over


----------

